# cook



## B42 (Nov 1, 2011)

whats going on around cook county anything


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't know, have 1 more fall baseball game next Sat, then I plan on hitting it hard over T-Giving week.   Went up a few weeks back, only saw 2 doe.


----------



## steph30030 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nothing in Cook yet!!! Its gonna be another week, Maybe 2. Small bucks pushing a little but thats about it.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 21, 2011)

Hit it pretty  hard for the past couple of days and haven't seen anything.  

We got up to the land ~8:30am Sat, hunted the remainder of the morn, that afternoon, Sun morn, and Sun afternoon.  We haven't seen anything at all.  Sat noonish, we found a scrape that had a wet urine spot in it.

We don't walk around, so there may have been more.  Wind has been perfect, we think... unless the deer are coming from the opposite direction.

Still having a good time hunting with my dad and son. 

I don't think that this warm weather is helping, but not sure why we haven't seen anything.


----------

